# Activity



## OJOS2881 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey everyone... 
I have just noticed that there isnt alot of posting going on.. just curious..
if there are more people at certain times of the day... or if it is always like this


----------



## OJOS2881 (Nov 15, 2005)

or maybe I am just bored and looking for someone to talk to... LOL


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

check out chat right now... there are a few people in there.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

More people post in the evenings and towards the weekend. I usually reply to more posts than post new threads. Been busy lately setting up a new tank and working on a few profiles. I try to respond to new posts when I can.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

its mostly evenings when everyone is on.. Im not on in the evening, but when I get on here at 6am - there are usually about 100 posts or so!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I usually am on in the morning and sometimes throughout the day when im bored  He usually makes it here at night but theres usually always posts


----------



## OJOS2881 (Nov 15, 2005)

Good to know guys thanks for the info.. unfortunately i dont have internet at home
so when i am online it is only during business hours...


----------

